# almost potty trained



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

My dd was really early learning how to use the potty. She started pooping on the potty at 9 mos. around 1 she would only have 3 wet diapers a day because she would tell us every other time, even giving us time to make it to the potty. She regressed a bit at 16 mos when she started walking, but by 18 she was doing so well I took away her diapers. That was in November. Well here we are at 27 mos old, almost a year later of being in underwear full time (except nights) and she has always had 1 accident a day. Sometimes, usually about once a week she just has a bad day, missing more than she makes it. Is this normal? Is there anything else I should be doing? I know she's still young, but I'm just getting fed up. I've been spot cleaning my carpet daily for almost a year now! Lol


----------



## Twitchetts (Sep 29, 2015)

When I potty trained my two year old, she regressed after several months of being potty trained. I did some research and did a sticker chart (which I didn't use when I originally potty trained her). After a few days, it helped. Sometimes they just need to be reminded that they want to go potty.  

Now, I'm dealing with another string of accidents, but I think it's for different reasons. 

Good Luck!


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for replying. I had a serious talk with her and told her If she has an accident she can't have dessert and it seems to be working! Less accidents already! I'm going to try the sticker chart too.


----------



## GloriaSun (Oct 12, 2015)

Well, we became well potty trained only after 3 years. Being a 3-year child my daughter tried to control herself and everything was ok.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

I think the age thing really does help with muscle control for sure. My dd knows where to go, she just didn't want to. She would stand next to the toilet and tell me she didn't have to go and then pee 2 sec later. 
But, taking away desserts totally worked! I felt mean doing it, especially since they say not to punish for accidents, but at this point she really just needed incentive. All she needed was 1 time seeing us eating desserts without us and she's better now. 2 accidents in the last week and one wasn't really her fault, because I didn't hear her when she woke up from a really long nap.
The last few days she even goes on the toilet herself, climbs the stool, sits down, wipes and flushes. And she's very proud of herself:grinning:


----------

